# Templo Expiatorio de la Sagrada Familia



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Hace una semana vi un documental sobre esta monumental obra y de verdad me fascinó...

La Sagrada Familia es una gran iglesia en Barcelona, diseñada por el arquitecto catalán Antoni Gaudí, todavía en construcción. Su nombre completo es Templo Expiatorio de la Sagrada Familia (en catalán, Temple Expiatori de la Sagrada Família). La Sagrada Familia es la obra maestra de Gaudí, el máximo exponente de la arquitectura modernista catalana.

En 1883, cuando Gaudí tenía 31 años, recibió el encargo de continuar las recién iniciadas obras del templo de la Sagrada Familia, tras el abandono de Francesc de Paula del Villar, a consecuencia de los desacuerdos de éste con la asociación fundacional del templo. Al hacerse cargo Gaudí del proyecto, lo modificó por entero (salvo la parte ya construida de la cripta) imprimiéndole su estilo peculiar. Durante los restantes 43 años de su vida trabajó intensamente en la obra, los últimos 15 años de forma exclusiva. Esta dedicación tan intensa tiene su explicación, además de la magnitud de la obra, por el hecho de que Gaudí definía muchos aspectos a medida que la construcción avanzaba, en lugar de haberlos concretado previamente en sus planos e instrucciones. Por ello su presencia personal en la obra era de gran importancia.

A medida que la fachada del Nacimiento iba creciendo, el estilo se hacía más fantástico. Parecen nidos de termitas o castillos de arena. En su cúspide hay ornamentos cubiertos de cristal de murano, de vivos colores. Además, existen en las torres numerosos elementos decorativos de diseño complejo y original, que algunos consideran influido por la corriente del Art Nouveau. Solo una de sus torres llegó a ver coronada Gaudí antes de su fallecimiento, la de San Bernabé.

Durante la Guerra Civil Española quedó destruido en su mayor parte el taller en el que Gaudí había trabajado, y donde se encontraban sus esbozos, maquetas y modelos. Por esta causa y por la particular manera de trabajar Gaudí, no quedaron planos ni directrices acerca de cómo debía terminarse el templo. Por ello, cuando en 1940 se reemprendió la construcción de la Sagrada Familia, tuvo que definirse en primer lugar cómo debía procederse, para edificar el templo de la forma más fiel a las ideas de Gaudí. Al frente de esta gigantesca tarea están los arquitectos Francesc Quintana, Puig Boada y Lluis Bonet Garí, mientras que de la obra escultórica se encarga J. Busquets. Posteriormente, cuando se construyó la fachada de la Pasión, el conjunto principal de las figuras escultóricas les fueron encargadas a Josep María Subirachs. Las obras de este último han originado cierta polémica, debido a que ha creado esculturas totalmente contemporáneas alejadas del estilo realista que Gaudí incluyó en la fachada del Nacimiento.

En 2005 la fachada del Nacimiento (fachada japonesa) fue declarada Patrimonio Cultural de la Humanidad por la Unesco (escultor Etsuro Soto, Japón).

Fuente: Wikipedia

Fachada de la Pasión




































Fachada de la Natividad


















Fachada de la Gloria









El Ábside


















Clave de bóveda con la representación de la Anunciación









Vista de la Cripta









Otros detalles






















































Plano de la planta:


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Lo conosco, es impresionante, es una obra de arte...


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Es muy hermoso, subí a una de sus torres cuando fuí y hacia un frio horrible era abril, pero es un lugar increible.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Orgullo de Barcelona !!!*

*Gaudí era un genio... no hay otro calificativo... *


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Es un estilo que no comparto, pero es una obra genial del creador del Brutalismo.... Sobre todo que su construcciòn sigue y sigue y sigue.. parece que nunca la fueran a terminar.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Es todo un ícono... Precioso.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Este junto a la casa Battlo, ambos en Barcelona, son mis edificaciones gaudinescas favoritas. Que tremendo trabajo que se mando ahi !


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Bueno, bueno, yo soy un aficionado de la arquitectura, pero no soy arquitecto y pienso seguir estudios superiores de arquitectura posteriormente, y para mí Gaudí es el mejor arquitecto de la historia, sus obras son impresionantes, hermosas y no encuentro mas palabras para calificarlas. Aqui les dejo una imagen de la Casa de Mila, es la obra de Gaudi que mas me gusta. Fijense bien en los acabados y el estilo, Dios! este tipo fue un genio!


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Aqui les pongo algunas fotos que tome de la Sagrada Familia cuando estuve por alla:

































http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0972qt7.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0973nf5.jpg


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

sorry, no se porque no salieron.


----------

